# FF teams



## wittdog

BBQUZZ

Smoking in the Igloo
Griff
Good Smoke
Scotty Da Q
John Pen

Dollar Bill


anyone I'm missing?


----------



## Adrienne1

Really?  I thought there was more interest than this!


----------



## Griff

My check is in the mail. No, really it is.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

same here!


----------



## Griff

Back for a threepeat Brian?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Have to try, atleast...


----------



## dollarbill

Crap!      Me too!    I completely forgot to do this.    thanks. db


----------



## Adrienne1

Soooooooooooooooo when does the smack talk begin?


----------



## dollarbill

Who do I make the check out to?


----------



## 007bond-jb

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Who do I make the check out to?



Ohh I can't resist this, Write the check to Dick Head & mail it to Wittdog


----------



## ScottyDaQ

check went out today


----------



## dollarbill

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> check went out today



Mine too. I made it out to Witt cause I  couldnt find where to make it out too. Witt maybe you can throw that in your bank and cut a check the food place for me?  Thanks. I didnt want to send a blank check.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Yeah..... Uhhh... It starts tonight.

This years seems so much lower key than the previous ones.   :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Economy has been biting everyone.  Still, I was hoping for more.


----------



## dollarbill

and Im not even sure Im gonna make the qualifier of below 32*. Oh well I got all my meat ready to go!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Are there even any sponsors this year?

If not.. I blame Rempe.


----------



## dollarbill

I think its just us donating to the cause and just plain old havin fun!  in the cold that is.


----------



## Griff

There's a sponsor buying the trophy.


----------



## dollarbill

I thought about mentioning that but I wasnt 100% sure.  ha!   db


----------



## ronbeaux50

I'll guess I'll just root for the winner in my T-shirt. We got our cold weather in December.


----------



## Griff

Here's my before shot. Definately snow on the ground. Around two feet out in the yard.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Yup...


----------



## bbquzz

I got mine, just in time, from 0" to 10" since noon Friday


----------



## Adrienne1

I'm about to start my brisket, and will try to get a pic with temperature . . . . not much snow (like NONE) but it sure is COLD!!


----------



## Adrienne1

ok. The briskets are on, and it's COLD. I got the camera out of storage, but, alas, the battery needed to be charged.  Plugged it in, and will hope for pics come morning! Sweet dreams all!


----------



## john pen

Sunny and almost warm ! Mid cook here...


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Sorry JP...You're not on the list.


----------



## john pen

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Sorry JP...You're not on the list.


I want my money back !! It was hand delivered Friday...


----------



## ScottyDaQ

This years contest sucks. No effort from the Mods or the Admin to promote it or gather interest. 
I hate this forum.
I'M OUTTA HERE !!!!!


----------



## Puff1

Bye Scotty.
Anyhoo.....how's everyone else's cooks going?


----------



## Adrienne1

Cook went along just fine!  Full of protein now, and lookit that . . . time for bed.  Pics to come tomorrow.  Tooooooooooo busy today cooking and working.  Was a good day overall . . . I guess, just wait'll you see the pics!  How's your day going, Puff?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> This years contest sucks. No effort from the Mods or the Admin to promote it or gather interest.
> I hate this forum.
> I'M OUTTA HERE !!!!!




Seems Pigs said this a few weeks back! Anybody see him?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Cook went along just fine!  Full of protein now, and lookit that . . . time for bed.  Pics to come tomorrow.  Tooooooooooo busy today cooking and working.  Was a good day overall . . . I guess, just wait'll you see the pics!  How's your day going, Puff?




Ditto, hope to have something submitted tonight!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Sent my pic into John early this morning. Good luck all.


----------



## john pen

My entry has been submitted...


----------



## bbquzz

My picture is in and by the looks of it Scotty and John Pen are shakin' in their boots, check out their avatars   This was a fun idea for a great cause, only wish more had participated. Even in a bad economy $20 to a great cause and giving you an excuse to smoke seems like more folks would want to put their money where there mouth is :roll:  THANKS to those who spearheaded Frozen Few 2010.


----------



## Griff

Got my entry in last night.


----------



## Adrienne1

ok, I've looked through the pics, and narrowed it down . . . ooooooooooo this is so exciting!!!


----------



## Adrienne1

ok. Pics submitted.  And now the waiting begins . . . how will I ever be able to sleep???


----------



## Griff

The odds are good this year.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

OK, I will submit early tonight, I promise!


----------



## Unity

In today's staff meeting here at Frozen Few Headquarters, it was reported that two entries have not been received. Deadline is Tuesday midnight. The stragglers had better make their entries look good, 'cause they've got some serious competition. 

--John
(Send to jgdouglas-AT-comcast-DOT-net)


----------



## Captain Morgan

btw, Tuesday is TONIGHT


----------



## Adrienne1

Git r done!!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

you got mail!


----------



## Unity

One to go ...

--John


----------



## ScottyDaQ

TOO LATE... You snooze, you lose.


----------



## Unity

Judges' decisions will be posted shortly. Entrants names are now included with the pictures.

Good contest, competitors. Congratulations to all.

--John


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I hope there's some elaboration from the Judges on WHY they chose the winning entry. That would be good feedback.


----------

